# Penis



## Dr. Jonathan Crane (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm new here. I chose Dr. Jonathan Crane as my username because he's an awesome INTJ, and I'm a awesome INTJ as well.


----------



## DDrokenss (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello and welcome! 

Vagina!


----------



## Dr. Jonathan Crane (Jul 7, 2011)

DDrokenss said:


> Vagina!


Sweeet! Hey man I'm feeling your humor.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Penis is a funny word. Sadly, Vagina is not. Women got the short end of the stick! LMAO

Oh, and welcome.


----------



## Dr. Jonathan Crane (Jul 7, 2011)

killerB said:


> Penis is a funny word. Sadly, Vagina is not. Women got the short end of the stick! LMAO
> 
> Oh, and welcome.


 I wouldn't know how that feels :laughing: and thanks!!!


----------



## Christina Breann (May 8, 2011)

Dr. Jonathan Crane said:


> I wouldn't know how that feels :laughing: and thanks!!!



*NOW* you're funny xD

_Welcome, welcome _: >


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

greeting dr who

i shall put him into the googlers

welcome to the forums/site

watch out for roaming slipper wearers

oh wait a rory roman dr who joke get it


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Dr. Jonathan Crane (Jul 7, 2011)

Christina Breann said:


> *NOW* you're funny xD
> 
> _Welcome, welcome _: >


 I have some pretty good jokes up my sleeves!!! They're just waiting for the right moment to make people laugh.


----------



## Dr. Jonathan Crane (Jul 7, 2011)

Konan said:


> Welcome to the forum!!!


 OMG! I didn't know you were a chick Konan. I thought Konan was a dude's name.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Dr. Jonathan Crane said:


> OMG! I didn't know you were a chick Konan. I thought Konan was a dude's name.


Apparently its a she if it has a "K" not a "C" as the first letter. lol


----------



## Dr. Jonathan Crane (Jul 7, 2011)

Konan said:


> Apparently its a she if it has a "K" not a "C" as the first letter. lol


Your avatar looks like a guy. That's why I also thought you were a dude.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Dr. Jonathan Crane said:


> Your avatar looks like a guy. That's why I also thought you were a dude.


Oh burn!!! She does hae shorter hair I admit. lol


----------



## Dr. Jonathan Crane (Jul 7, 2011)

Konan said:


> Oh burn!!! She does hae shorter hair I admit. lol


 Wait, is that a flower on her head?


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome poster of the the phallic n00b thread

-Will


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

*Looks around eagerly...*
Where? Aww, tricked again :|

*grumble grumble* welcome...*grumble*


----------



## Dr. Jonathan Crane (Jul 7, 2011)

SuPEReViL said:


> *Looks around eagerly...*
> Where? Aww, tricked again :|
> 
> *grumble grumble* welcome...*grumble*


ROLF. That one got me good.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Dr. Jonathan Crane said:


> ROLF. That one got me good.


You're welcome :3


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Dr. Jonathan Crane said:


> Wait, is that a flower on her head?


 Yes it is.


----------



## Dr. Jonathan Crane (Jul 7, 2011)

Konan said:


> Yes it is.


 Cooool. (Needed 10 characters)


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

killerB said:


> Penis is a funny word. Sadly, Vagina is not. Women got the short end of the stick!


Women didn't get the "stick" to begin with... :crazy:

Bajingo is a funny word, so it evens out.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

welcome. I love penis.


----------



## Coldplayer (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL. That was a great attention getter attention whore :wink:


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

did someone say flower?


----------



## viz0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Too much penis


----------

